# Pain relief



## jellyfish (Dec 11, 2006)

I hurt my shoulder and neck in a recent snowboarding accident. Any EOs i could use to aid in pain relief?


----------



## Panda (Dec 11, 2006)

You might want to try clary sage.


----------

